# Previous Exam Papers



## Rehan

We'd like to provide medical students in Pakistan with some previous exam papers in as many subjects as possible. The list of available papers will keep growing so keep checking back here often.

If you would like to contribue you can either scan images of the exam papers and post them or you can simply write the questions which were on the exam -- images are preferred but the other method is fine too.


----------



## Rehan

*Subject:* Pharmacology
*School:* Shifa College of Medicine
*Exam:* 2nd Professional Annual
*Year:* 2006


Enjoy! #happy


----------



## Rehan

*Subject:* Pharmacology
*School:* University of Health Sciences
*Exam:* 2nd Professional Annual
*Year:* 2006

Thanks to maik7upurz for providing us with these! :happy:


----------



## Majid

this is of the ayubians medicine school forum:

physiology 2nd year 

University of Peshawar 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2002 
Paper: Physiology 

Note: attempt any five. Draw diagrams where necessary. 
Q1. Describe the layout of extra pyramidal tracts and their role in muscle tone. 
Q2. Describe the various sensory receptors in detail. 
Q3. Name basal ganglia of brain and discuss lesions of basal ganglia in detail. 
Q4. Define ammenorrhoea. Name various physiological conditions presenting 
ammenorrhoe. Describe lactational ammenorrhoea and its mechanism. 
Q5. Discuss the endocrine functions of pancreas. 
Q6. Write an essay on olfaction. 
Q7. Write short notes on any four of the following. 
a) Brown-sequard syndrome 
Myxedema 
c) Fever 
d) Frequency deafness 
e) Functions of aqueous humuor 

University of Peshawar 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 2002 
Paper: Physiology-II 
Note: attempt any five. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Trace the pain pathway. Describe mechanism of referred pain 
Q2. Name the hormones secreted by thyroid gland. Describe main functions of thyroxin. 
Q3. Describe endometrial cycle and correlate it with hormonal changes with the help of diagram. 
Q4. Describe the layout of sympathetic nervous system and list major actions of sympathetic nervous system. 
Q5. Draw main function circuit of cerebellum. Describe signs and symptoms of cerebellar lesion. 
Q6. Define accommodation. Describe various changes and their nervous control in accommodation. 
Q7. Write short notes on any three of the following: 
a) Crossed-extensor reflex 
Cerebro spinal fluid 
c) Gonadotropic hormones 
d) Acromegaly 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2001 
Paper: Physiology 
Note: attempt any five. Draw diagrams where necessary. 
Q1. Name the basal ganglia and describe their functions. 
Q2. Write an essay on autonomic nervous system. 
Q3. Draw a diagram of organ of corti and describe its functions. 
Q4. Name the hormones of posterior pituitary and describe the functions of any one of them. 
Q5. Name gonadotropic hormones. Describe regulation and functions of any one of them. 
Q6. Name hormones regulating serum calcium level. Describe any one of them in detail. 
Q7. Write short notes on any THREE of the following: 
a) Pacinian corpuscle 
Astigmatism 
c) Tremors 
d) Sweating 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 2001 
Paper: Physiology 
Note: attempt any five. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Discuss the functions of hypothalamus. 
Q2. What is reflex? Draw a reflex arc and describe stretch reflex. 
Q3. Describe the functions of TESTOSTERONE 
Q4. Classify hormones and describe the mechanisms of hormonal action 
Q5. Name hormones, which increase, blood glucose level. 
Q6. Write as essay on olfaction. 
Q7. Write short notes on any three. 
a) Crossed extensor reflex 
Colors vision 
c) Regulation of aldosterone 
d) Spermatogenesis 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2000 
Paper: Physiology-B 

Note: attempt any five. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Name the ascending tracts and describe the function of sensory cortex. 
Q2. Describe the functional circuit of cerebellum. How do these circuits help in performing these smooth movements? 
Q3. Write an essay on taste sensation. 
Q4. Name the hormones produced by pancreas. Describe the mechanism of action of insulin and its action on muscle, adipose tissue and liver? 
Q5. Briefly describe the role of different hormones in development of female breast and describe the process of lactation in detail. 
Q6. Classify hormones? Briefly describe the feed back control of hormone production with examples. 
Q7. Write short note on THREE of the following. 
a) Referred pain 
Brain waves 
c) Sympathetic stress response 
d) Somatomedines 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply 2000 
Paper: Physiology-B 
Note: attempt any five. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Define accommodation. Discuss the mechanism of accommodation. 
Q2. Define and classify synapse. Describe the properties of synapse. 
Q3. What is normal body temperature? Describe regulation of normal body temperature. 
Q4. Name the descending tracts and describe the pyramidal tract. 
Q5. Name glucocorticoids-describe function and regulation of cortisol. 
Q6. Name and describe the different phases of endometrial cycle. 
Q7. Write short note on any THREE of the following 
a) Cushing’s disease 
Osmo-receptors 
c) Parasympathetic system 
d) Muscle spindle 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 1999 
Paper: Physiology-B 
Note: attempt any four. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Define muscle tone. Describe the role of extra pyramidal tract in normal muscle tone. 
Q2. Describe the function and connectian of basal ganglia. 
Q3. Describe the function of middle ear cavity. 
Q4. Name the hormones of posterior pituitary gland and describe its functions. 
Q5. Describe the biosynthesis, function and regulation of thyroid hormone. 
Q6. Write short on any three of the following. 
a) Saltatory conduction 
Tetany 
c) Myopia 
d) Puberty 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply 1999 
Paper: Physiology-B 
Note: attempt any four. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Describe the connections and function of hypothalamus 
Q2. Draw a label the visual pathway. Describe the effect of lesions at different sites. 
Q3. Name the hormones of adrenal gland. Discuss the function of aldestrone. 
Q4. Give an account of synthesis and function if testosterone. 
Q5. Describe the physiological anatomy of synapse. What are its characteristics? 
Q6. Write short notes on any three of the following 
a) Myasthenia gravis 
Parasympathetic nervous system 
c) Dwarfism 
d) Oxytocin 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 1998 
Paper: Physiology-B 

Note: attempt any four. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. Name the structures necessary for mechanism of equilibrium of detail. How the patients of cerebellar lesions will clinically present. 
Q2. Describe the structure and organ of corti; discuss the mechanism of frequency discrimination by the ear. 
Q3. Name the hormone necessary for body growth. How the effect of growth hormone is brought about. Name the factors effecting the secretion of GH. 
Q4. What are the differences between the ovarian and placental estrogen. Describe the mode of secretion, functions and regulations of estrogen. 
Q5. Describe the structure and anatomical differences between skeletal muscle and smooth muscle. 
Q6. Write short notes on any three of the following: 
a) Action potential is self excitatory in tissue 
Pyramidal tract 
c) Dark adaptation 
d) parathormone 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 1998 
Paper: Physiology-B 

Note: attempt any four. Draw diagrams where necessary 
Q1. a) Describe the errors of refraction in detail. 
Transduction from hair cell. 
Q2. Draw a diagram of neuromuscular junction. Briefly describe the transmission of impulses nerves to skeletal muscle. 
Q3. Trace pyramidal tract in man. What is their function in motor activity? Mention signs and symptoms of upper motor neuron lesion. 
Q4. Name and describe any one of the hormones regulation level. 
Q5. Name gonadotropin hormones. Describe their source, formation, and mechanism of action, function and regulation. 
Q6. Write short note on any three of the following. 
a) Ligand gated channel 
Decerebrate rigidity 
c) Parkinsonism 
d) Functions of red nucleus 


Hazara University Dhodial, Mansehra 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2003 
Paper: Anatomy 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. Discuss microscopic structure of: 
a) mucosa of the stomach 
neuro hypophysis 
c) myometrium 
Q2. Discuss the development of: 
a) Tongue 

Q3. Describe the following: 
a) Right atrium of the heart 
azygos and hemi azygos veins. 
Q4. a) Abdominal part of aorta 
Second part of duodenum 
Q5. a) hypoglossal nerve 

Q6. a) 

University of Peshawar 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2002 
Paper: anatomy 

Note: Attempt any five questions. All questions carry equal Marks. 
Draw diagram if necessary. 

Q1. Discuss microscopic structure of: 
a) Graffian follicle. 
Malphigian’s corpuscle. 
c) Neuro hypothesis. 

Q2. a) Describe the development and derivatives of the mid gut. 
Development of thyroid gland. 

Q3. a) Enumerate the cranial nerves and the foramen through which they leave the skull. 
Describe the mandibular division of the tragedian nerve. 

Q4. a) Describe the thoracic diaphragm. 
Describe sternum. 

Q5. Describe the anal canal. 
Q6. Describe the origin, relations and blood supply of Greeters. 
Q7. Discuss: 
a) Portal systemic anatomists. 
External and internal gross differences of small and large intestine. 
c) Inguinal canal. 

Annual Examination, 2001 
First Professional MBBS Part-II 
Paper: anatomy-B 

Note: attempt any five questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. Write short notes on the following. 
a) CLOACA 
Partitioning of the primitive atrium. 
Q2. Discuss microscopic structure of MUCOSA of STOMATH. 
Q3. Discuss. 
a) Ciliary’s body. 
Middle meats of nose 
c) Nerve supply of larynx 
Q4. Describe the middle ear (tympanic) cavity. 
Q5. Discuss the venous drainage of heart. 

Q6. Write short notes on the following. 
a) Celiac trunk 
Rectus sheath 
Q7. Writes short notes on the following. 
a) PHARYNGEAL CLEFTS (Groove) 
EPIPLOIC FORAMIN 
c) BROAD LIGAMENT OF UTERUS. 

University of Peshawar 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2000 
Paper: anatomy 


Note: attempt any five questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. a) Describe the mechanism of partitioning of PRIMITIVE ATRIUM. 
Mickel’s diverticulum. 

Q2. a) Describe the microscopic structure of mucosa of ilium. 
Draw and label the histological structure of pancreas. 
Q3. Describe: 
a) The interior chamber of eye-ball 
Middle meats of nose. 
Q4. Describe the muscles attached to hyoid bone. 
Q5. What is MEDIASTINUM, how it is divided and enumerates its contents? 
Q6. Discuss. 
a) epiploic foramen 
ischio rectal fossa. 
Q7. a) Urogenital diaphragm 
Prostatic urethra 



University of Peshawar 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 2000 
Paper: anatomy 

Note: attempt any five questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. Describe the microscopic structure of 
a) Trachea 
Thyroid gland 
Q2. Describe the development of stomach? 
Q3. Discuss the venous drainage of heart. 
Q4 a) describe anorectal fossa? 
Posterior triangle of neck? 
Q5. Describe superior mesenteric artery? 
Q6. Name the extraoccular muscles and describe one in detail? 
Q7. Write short note on the following? 
a) Anomalies of the development of kidney. 
Microscopic structure of kidney 
c) Mandibular nerve. 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 1999 
Paper: anatomy-B 
Note: attempt any four questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. a) Discuss the development of tongue. 
c) Poly dactylyl 
Q2. Describe the arch of aorta. 
Q3. Describe the blood supply of stomach. Name the structure forming its bed. 
Q4. Name the portal systems of the body. Describe the hepatic portal system in detail. 
Q5. Describe the boundaries, contents of posterior triangle of neck. 
Q6. Writer short notes on the following. 
a) Facial artery. 
Histology of prostate. 
c) Structures of thyroid cartilage. 


First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 1999 
Paper: anatomy-B 
Note: attempt any four questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. a) Describe tropohoblast. 
Describe histology of uterus 
Q2. Describe thoracoabdominal diaphragm. 
Q3. Describe the pleura in detail. 
Q4. Describe the male urethra and compare it with female urethra. 
Q5. Give an account of gross anatomy of kidney. 
Q6. Write short note on the following. 
a) Digastrics triangle. 
Omohyoid muscle. 


University of Peshawar 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 1998 
Paper: anatomy-B 
Note: attempt any four questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. Discuss the development of portal vein. 
Q2. a) Discuss the blood supply of the heart. 
Given and account of lift lung. How it is differentiated from right. 
Q3. Describe the general features of a typical cervical vertebra. 
Q4. Describe urogenital diaphragm. 
Q5. Describe the formation of rectus sheath and name its contents. 
Q6. Describe the histological features of nephrons. 
Q7. Write short notes on the following. 
a) lacrimal nerve 
Auditory tube 
c) Primitive streak. 

First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 1998 
Paper: anatomy-B 

Note: attempt any four questions. Draw diagram if necessary 
Q1. a) Describe the development of pancreas including two anomalies. 
Hare lip 
Q2. Describe the anatomy of rectum. 
Q3. Describe the middle ear cavity. 
Q4. Describe the roots of mesentery and omental bursa. 
Q5. a) Draw the histological section of kidney. 
Histological structure of thyroid. 
Q6. Write short note on the following. 
a) 3rd part of duodenum 
Parotid gland. 
c) epiploic foramen.


----------



## Majid

UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2002 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) How pyruvate is oxidized to acetyl-coa? Explain. 
Explain the role of various vitamins in the functioning of citric acid cycle. 
c) Explain with table the generation of high-energy phosphate compound in catabolism of glucose reaction of. 
Q2. a) What is fatty acid synthase complex? Explain its components and activities. 
What is ketogenesis? Discuss how ketene bodies are formed in the body and how it is regulated? 
Q3. What is cysrtinuria? And homocystinuria? Describe the metabolism and function of sulpher containing amino acids. 
Q4. a) Indicate the pathway of metabolism that is the most affected by insulin, epinephrine, glucagons and cortisol. 
Discuss the mechanism of action, regulation and function of parathyroid hormones. 
Q5. a) Explain why the liver, but not skeletal muscle can secrete glucose into the blood? Describe the path way that contribute to the hepatic secretion of glucose. 
What effects do the following molecules have on gluconeogenesis: - 
1. Lactate 2. AMP 3. pyruate 4. Glycerol 5. Acetyl co-a. 
Q6. Discuss. 
a) Biochemical function of thiamine 
Deficiency effects of vitamin-A 
c) Balance diet 
Q7. Discuss 
a) The conversion of inosine Mona phosphate to AMP and GMP? 
The formation of uric acid is elevated in blood. 
c) The differences between DNA and RNA. 

UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 2002 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) What are the dietary sources of vitamin A? what are the effects of its deficiency is the body? 
What are biochemical functions of biotin? 
c) What is nitrogen balance? Explain 
Q2. a) What is the mechanism of action of parathyroid hormone? Discuss various action of PTH. 
enumarate hormones of GIT. What are the functions of gastrin? 
Q3. a) enumarate the functions of acetyl coA? 
Describe KREB’s cycle and its metabolic importance. 
Q4. a) What are essential amino acids? Name them. 
Discuss the metabolism and functions of glycine. 
Q5. a) What are nucleotides? Explain various functions they perform in the body. 
What are nucleic acids? Explain the structure of DNA in detail. 
Q6. a) What are essential fatty acids? Explain how arachidonic acid is converted to prostaglandin. 
What is the fate of cholestrol in the body? 
Q7. Write short notes on any four of the following: 
a) Von gierke’s disease 
Carnitine 
c) Rickets 
d) Hyper ammonemia type I & II 
e) Glactosemia 
UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2001 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: Attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) List the differences between fatty acid synthesis and beta-oxidation. 
Describe the synthesis of fatty acid. 
Q2. a) What are purine and pyrimidine bases? Give example of each/ 
Describe the formation of uric acid and its clinical importance. 
Q3. a) Enumerate the various coenzymes found by vitamin B complex. 
How is vitamin D synthesized in body? Describe its deficiency diseases. 
Q4. a) Explain how glycogen is synthesized in liver. 
What is gluconeogenesis? Explain by giving its metabolites and key reactions. 
Q5. a) Explain why ammonia intoxication is life threatening? 
Describe the synthesis of urea in the body. Name the conditions in which blood urea level is increased. 
c) Phenylketonuria 
Q6. a) Enumerate the hormones of anterior pituitary. 
Discuss the biochemical changes associated with diabetes mellitus. 
Q7. Write short notes on any four of the following: - 
a) Functions of glycine 
Basal metabolic rate 
c) mRNA 
d) Pellagra 
e) Cushing’s syndrome 

UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 2001 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. Discuss 
a) Biochemical role of folic acid 
Deficiency diseases of thiamin 
Q2. a) What is the fate of cholesterol in body? 
Describe thesynthesis of cholesterol. 
Q3. a) What is nucleotide? 
Describe the function and structure of DNA. 
Q4. a) Classify hormones giving suitable example from each class. 
Discuss the metabolic functions of insulin. 
Q5. a) Explain the steps of reaction and biomedical importance of glyeolysis. 
What is B oxidation of fatty acid? Give its steps of energy yield. 
Q6. a) Name the amino acid which can be synthesized the body/ 
Give in detail the inborn errors of urea synthesis. 
Q7. Write short note on any four of the following 
a) Protein calorie malnutrition 
Role of carnitine in oxidation of fatty acid 
c) Galactosemia 
d) Cyclic AMP 
e) 2-3 bisphosphoglycerate 
UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 2000 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) Name water-soluble vitamins. Describe the biochemical functions of ascorbic acid. 
Write a detailed note on thiamine (B1) deficiency. 
Q2. a) What is common metabolic pathway? Discuss biomedical importance, sequence of reaction and energetic. 
Q3. a) Name the glucogenic amino acids. 
Discuss in detail the inborn errors of tyrosine metabolism 
Q4. Classify hormones giving examples of each class. How and where catecholamines are synthesized? Discuss the metabolic role of epinephrine. 
Q5. Differentiate between: 
a) Marasmas and kwashiorkor 
Dwarfism and cretinism 
c) DNA and RNA 
Q6. Name the ketone bodies. How they formed and utilized in the body? Describe briefly the conditions in which ketosis develop. 
Q7. Write short notes on any four” 
a) Gout 
S-adenosyl methionine 
c) Cushing’s syndrome 
d) Glycogen storage diseases 
e) Nitrogen balance 

UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 2000 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) Discuss briefly vitamin B6 
Deficiency diseases of vitamin D 
Q2. What is importance of glycolisis 
Q3. What is urea? How it is synthesized in the body? Name the inborn errors of urea synthesis. 
Q4. Name the pathways of fatty acid degradation. Describe the beta-oxidation of fatty acids. 
Q5. What is mechanism of action of thyroid hormones (T3, T4)? Discuss their biosynthesis and effects in metabolism. 
Q6. Discuss briefly the structure and function of nucleotides. Describe the devo-synthesis of purine nucleotides in the body. 
Q7. Write short note on any four: 
a) Functions of glycine 
Phenyl ketone urea. 
c) Functions of cholesterol 
d) Balanced diet 
e) Coris cycle.S 

UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 1999 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any four questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. Describe glycolysis and its biomedical importance. 
Q2. What is the common metabolic pathway, describe CAC (citrie and cycle). 
Q3. Discuss urea cycle. 
Q4. Name functions of cholesterol describe its synthesis. 
Q5. a) Give and account of biomedical role of riboflavin. 
Discuss the biochemical role of folic acid. 
c) Metabolic role of Vit B12. 
Q6. Write short note on following. 
a) Prostaglandin 
iso enzyme 
c) beri beri 


UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 1999 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: Attempt any four questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) Describe the deficiency disease of vitamin C 
Role of vitamin A in vision. 
Q2. Discuss the synthesis, transport, excretion and function of aldestrene. 
Q3. What fate of tryptophan in body. 
Q4. What are pathways of fatty acid degradation? What is beta-oxidation? Write in detail. 
Q5. What are purines. Describe its degradation. 
Q6. Write short note on the following: 
a) Gluconeogesis 
Hawashiorkor 
c) C retinism 
UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Annual exam: 1998 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Note: attempt any five questions. Draw a label diagram. 
Q1. a) Role of vitamin A in vision. 
Vitamin A deficiency symptoms 
c) Give an account of biological role of riboflavin 
Q2. Name the essential amino acid. Discuss the metabolism of phenylalanine in detail. 
Q3. Describe DNA and RNA in terms of there 
a) Chemical composition 
Structures 
c) Functions 
Q4. Enumerate the ketone bodies. Describe ketogenisis and utilization of ketone bodies. 
Q5. Define gluloneogenis. Draw the pathway write its function. 
Q6. Write short note on 
a) Glactosemia 
Function of cholesterol 
c) Compare the biochemical champes in kwashiorkor and marasmus 


UNIVERSITY OF PESHAWAR 
First Professional MBBS Part-II Supply exam: 1998 
Paper: Biochemistry 
Q1. What is HMP: describe its role in 
a) Adipose tissur 
Mammary gland 
c) Erthrocyte 
Q2. Classify vitamins. Describe the structures, functions and deficiency symptoms of vitamin D in children. 
Q3. Classify hormones. Describe the biosynthesis and function of cortisol and effects of its continued secretion on body. 
Q4. Name the pathways of fatty acid synthesis. Describe de-novo pathway. 
Q5. What is urea? How it is synthesized in body. What are the inborn errors of urea cycle? 
Q6. Write short notes on any three 
a) Phenylketone urea 
Maple syrupe urine 
c) Hartnap disease 
d) Biosynthesis of creatin phosphate


----------



## Majid

Fourth year MBBS papers:
University Of Peshawar 
Third Professional, MBBS annual Examination 2002 
special pathology 
1) Discuss the eitiology, pathogenesis, and morphology of carcinoma eophagus. 
2) a: discuss the morphology of Rheumatic Heart Disease 
b: describe the pathogenesis of bronchial asthma. 
3) write short notes on : 
a: pleomorphic adenoma ( mixed tumour of salivary glands) 
b: pathogenesis of urolithiasis. 
4) write short notes on: 
nodular goitre 
laboratory diagnosis of meningitis. 
5) classify ovarin tumors.Describe the morphology of Brenner`s tumor. 
6) write short notes on : 
beta thalasemia 
multiple myeloma 
7) write short notes on : 
osteomyelitis 
wilm`s tumor. 

SUPPLY 2002 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY 
1) Enumerate lung infections, discuss the pathogenesis and morphology of tuberculosis of lungs.. 
2) discuss the pathogenesis , morphology and staging of colorectal carcinoma 
3)write short notes on 
rik factors for ischemic heart disease. 
iron deficiency anemia 
4)name glomerular diseases. discuss membranous glomerulonephritis 
5) rite short notes on 
clinical significance and interpretaion of cardiac enymes 
fibrocytic disease of breast 
6) discuss alcoholic liver disease 
7) write short notes on|: 
dysgerminoma of ovary 
hyperplasia prostate 

ANNUAL 2001, 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY 

1) 
a: Dicuss the pathogenesis, morphologyand laboratory findings of lung tuberculosis. 
b: briefly describe the etiology pathogeneis and morphology of CA Stomach. 
2) a: what do u understand by cirhosis, enumerate its causes,give a brief account of alcoholic cirrhosis. 
b: discuss hypertensive heart disease. 
3) a: classify hodgkin`s lynphoma, . describe mixed cellularity hodgkins disease. elabrate ur answer by drawing an labelling a daigram. 
b: enumerate the smoking related diseases define emphysema 
c: describe centriacinar emphysema, ( centrilobular) 
4) a: give an acount fo nephrotic syndrome 
b: enumerate the causes of abnormal uterine bleeding..Dicuss endometrial hyperpalsia.. 
5) write short noteson teh following. 
a: wilm` tumor ( nephroblastoma) 
b: risk factors for ischemic heart disease, 
c:hydatidiform mole 
6) a: classify bone tumors.give an account of giant cell tumor of bone. 
b: describe the pathology of multinodular goitre. 
7) a: list the causes of aplastic anemias. briefly describe the etiology pathogenesis an morphology of aplastic anemia 

ANNUAL 2000 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY 

1) Describe the pathogenesis , gross and microscopic appearances, and complications of acute appendicitis. 
discuss the pathogenesis and morphology of carcinoma of esophagus. 
2) a|: enumerate the causes of jaundice. briefly escribe the pathopgysiology of jaundice 
b|: give a brief account of the pathogenesis of myocadial infarction, dicuss its laboratory findings . 
3) a: lab. diagnosis of variousypes of anemia. briefly desribe the causes of iron dficieny anemia. 
b: calssify non-hogkin`s lymphomas. discuss any one high grade lymphoma 
4) a: classify tumor of CNS. give a brief desription of astrocytomas. 
b: enumerate teh risk factors for Ca Breast. give an account of invasive ductal Ca of breast. 
5) list the causes of hematuria . discuss the renal function tests. 
b : discuss hyperthyroidism. 
6) discuss the pathogenesis and morphology of tuberculous osteomyelitis. 
b : name chronic obstructive pulmonary diseases. describe the pathogenesis of chronic bronchitis. 
7) name testicular tumors, describe any one of them. 
discuss the lab diagnosis of diabetes mellitus. 

SUPPLY 2000 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY 

1 ) Give an account of virl heptitis. 
discuss teh risk factors an pathogenesis of colelithiasis. 
2|) discuss the pathogenesis an morphology of rheumatic heart disease. 
enumerate the ulcerative conditions of the gut.. tabulate differences between ulcerative colitis andcrohn`s disease. 
3) calssify anemias . discuss the laboratory diagnosis of megaloblastic anemias. 
discuss thepathogenesis and morphology of chronic pyelobnephritis. 
4) discuss the pathogenesis ,morphology,and lab diag.of acute purulent meningitis. 
discuss teh linical significance an interpretation of cardiac enzymes. 
5) give a decription of prostatic hyperplasia. 
enumerate teh common disease o thyroid gland. discuss any one malignant tumor of thyroid. 
6) discuss the etiology an pathogenesis pyogenic osteomyelitis. 
give an account of tuberculosis lung. 
7) classify tumors of lung. descrivbe the morphological patterns of bronchogenic carcinoma. 
calssify ovarian tumors. write a brief note on dysgerminoma ovary. 

ANNUAL 1999 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY. 
1) Enumerate the ulcerative conditions of gut. discuss the pathogenesis of peptic ulcer. 
List viruses which cause hepatitis. give a brief account of hepatitis B infection. 
Briefly discuss Alcoholi liver Disease. 
2) Classify anemias, 
Classify Leukemias, discuss the laboratory diagnosis of chroni lymphocytic leukemia. 
Enumertae the causes of lump in the Breast. how will u diagnose a case of ca breast in laboratory? 
3) Discuss tuberculous meningitis an its laboratory diagnosis. 
Discuss the risk factors for coronary atherosclerosis.how will u Diagnose Myocardial Infarction In lab.? 
4) Briefly discuss the clinical significance an interpretation of lipid profile. 
Enumerate the smoking related diseases.discuss the pathogenesis of bronchial asthma 
Discuss the lab.diagnosis of diabetes mellitus. 
5) Enumerate the various causesof nephrotic syndrome. give a brief description of minimal change disease. 
Write a short note on primary tuberculosis. 
discuss the pathogenesis of rheumatic heart disease. 
6) Write short notes on 
Cervical intraepithelial Neoplasia. 
Burkitt`s lymphoma 
Gouty Arthritis. 
ANNUAL 1998 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY 
1) Etiology and morphology of pulmonary tuberculosis. 
2) Enumerate the causes of irondeficiency anemia. discuss it lab diagnosis. 
Enumerate the tumors of testes.Write briefly on seminoma testis. 
3) Discuss the pathogenesis and morphology of Ca Breast. 
Enumerate teh causes of uterine bleeding.discuss the pathology of Ca Cervix. 
4) Classify the epithelial tumors of ovary.. Write a brief note on tumor of ovary. 
Discuss the pathology of multi nodular goitre 
5) What are the causes of jaunice. Discuss the pathogenesis of Cholelithiasis. 
Classify Gastritis. Discuss helicobacter pylori associated gastritis. 
6) Discuss the etiology , gross and microscopic appearance of Ca Esophagus. 
Briefly Describe the etiology an lab diagnosis of pyogenic osteomyelitis. 
7) write short notes on 
Tuberculous Meningitis 
ThyroidFunction Tests. 
Various types of Thyroiditis. 

SUPPLY 1998 
SPECIAL PATHOLOGY 
1) A: discus the etiology and pathogenesis of disseminated intravascular coagulation. 
B: discuss the laboratory diagnosis of diabetes mellitus. 
2) A: give the laboratory diagnosisof pulmonary tuberculosis . 
B: discuss the morphology of transitional cell carcinoma of urinary bladder. 
3) A: Enumerate the causes of lump in breast. describe fibroadenoma of breast. 
B: discuss the pathogenesis and morphology of carcinoma cervix. 
4) write short notes on : 
pathogenesis of urolithiasis( renal stones) 
endometrial hyperplasia. 
5) give an account of alcoholic liver disease. 
discuss liver function tests. 
6)discuss the pathogenesis , gross and microscopic appearance of peptic ulcer. 
discuss etiology , morphology and complication of complication of acute appendicitis. 
7) discuss the etiology ,and morphology of chronic osteomyelitis. 
name the etiology and lab.diagnosis of acute purulent leptomeningitis


----------



## Majid

COMMUNTIY MEDICINE 
ANNUAL 2002 
(KMC (khyber medical college)-GMC) 
1)Discuss the etiology epidemiology , control and prevention of of teberculosis in P akistan. 
2) briefly give the etiology and types of mental health problems in pakistan which are common. 
b: what is the impact of these problems have on the social and economic fabric of our society. 
c: Briefly suggest measures to prevent thsi important but neglected problem. 
3) write hort notes on any three: 
functions of occupational health services. 
components if reproductive health services. 
rural health problems 
pre-sumptive coliform test 
4) write short notes on any three. 
urbanization and envoironment 
selective primary heath care programme,and its five components. 
health managemnt information systems 
sampling and its various techniques. 
5) write short note on any three.. 
six principles of control of infections. 
social evils, 
screening of diseases. 
the null hypothesis. 
6) write short notes on any three... 
demographic transition 
causes of rapid mortality decline 
toxoids and attenuated live vaccines. 
Zoonosis. 
7) what is balanced diet. mention the common nutritional defciency disorders in different age groups and in different physiological states . also mention other diseases connected with food intake. 
SUPPLY 2002 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE, AMC. 
1) A: Define infant and maternal mortality rates. 
b: give reasons for high infant and maternalmortality rates in Pakistan. 
c: what measures have been taken to reuce these high mortality rates in our country. 
2) describe the multiple causation theory in the occurence of diseases 
b: describe the levels of preventions of diseases, give exampleof at least one common disease, where the levels of prevention can be applicable. 
3)write short notes on the following. 
principles of health education. 
components of research project 
effect of radiation on earth. 
4)write short notes on the following. 
mean median and mode 
purification of water( natural and artificial) 
child labour and abuse 
5)write short notes on the following. 
carriers of disease 
global warming|( green house effect|) 
juvenile delinqency 
6) write short notes on |: 
safe mother hood, 
role of vitamin a 
preservation of food 
7) write short notes on the following 
pneumoconiosis 
rural health problems 
protein energy malnutrition. 
ANNUAL 2001 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE 
1) Classify reasearch study design. 
b: define the health system research and its application 
2) write short nots on the following 
different phases of drug addiction 
contraindications to vaccination 
child survival programme 
3) Enumerate arthropod ( insect ) born disease. mention the steps for control of malaria in a locality. 
4) write short notes on the following. 
I.Q ( Intelligence Quotient) 
ILL effects of population explosion. 
comprehensive prmaiary health care programme 
5) write short notes on 
Role of vitamin C . 
Food infection and toxemia. 
heat exhaustion and heat stroke. 
6) Write short note on the following 
Mckeown`s Concept 
effect of pollution on health 
rural health problems of pakistan. 
7) write short notes on the following 
social mobility 
vaccination schedule after dog-bite to humans. 
global warming 
ANNUAL 2000. 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE. 
1) Enumerate the essential components of balanced diet. how will u monito the growth of childern under the age of five yr.? 
2) Breifly discuss the effects of human interference in various EcOsystems. 
3)write short notes on the following : 
pychosomatic impacts industrialization 
integrated rural health complex. 
principles of occupational disease prevention. 
4) write short notes on the following. 
mother baby package 
mental retardation. 
carriers of disease. 
5) state the salient features of case control and cohort studies... 
describe the eidemiologic triangle and and state its limitations. 
6) write short notes on the following 
principles of health education 
social action programme. 
presumptive coliform test 
7) write short notes on 
juvenile delinquency 
drug abuse 
preservation fo food.


----------



## Majid

SUPPLY 2000 . 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE 
1) define PHC. name its essential components,briefly describe the concepts " efficiency" "equity" "effectivenes" in the PHC planning. 
2) write short notes on any three. 
noise pollution. 
W.H.O 
acquired immunity 
vertical vs horizontal program. 
3) write short notes on any three.. 
prortein energy malnutrition, 
water bourne disease, its prevention and control 
niacin deficiency 
ice-burg phenomenon 
4) discuss the etiology prevention and rehabilitation of drug addiction 
5) write short notes on any three 
principles of occupational disease prevention 
incidence and prevalence 
mean median and mode 
prevention of hepatitis A and C 
6) write short notes on any three. 
list the arthropod borne disease, 
E.P.I and immunisation 
analytical epidemiology 
school health services 
7) what is social hygiene? 
b; classify sexually transmited diseases. 
c; what preventive measure would u suggest to relatives of patient with AIDS.|? 

ANNUAL 1999. 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE 
1) what are the effects of environmental pollution on health? 
b: ecological deterioration. 
c|: earth summit 
2) a; what are the principal factors responsible for the spread of malaria. 
b: list the specific and no-specific water born diseases. 
c; compressive health care ( or is it comprehensive health care? please correct it >>>kaliwaaal) 
3) write short notes on any three of the following. 
principles and components of primary health care 
drug addiction 
cross-section study 
green house effect 
4) write short notes on any three of the following. 
prenatal diseases, and antenatal care 
levels of prevention 
school health services 
social evils and control measures. 
5) write short notes on the following; 
nutritional assessments. 
analytical epidemiology 
iodine deficiency disorder 
6) write short notes on any three of the following 
zoonosis 
caisson`s disease 
mental disorders 
blood borne diseases 
7)a: define occupatonal health . what are the occupational diseases. 
b: lead poisoning and preventive measures 
c: EPI programme and immunisation schedule. 
d: list the arthropod borne diseases. 
ANNUAL 1998 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE 
1) a: describbe th emultiple causation theory in the occurence of disease. 
b: what are the various levels of prevention of a disease? give an example of a common disease where these levelas of prevention can be applicable. 
2) a: define a balanced diet. 
b: what are the factors which make a diet balanced? 
c: draw a calorie chart fom the age of one week upto adult age ,for both males and feamales including the pregnant and nursing mother. 
3) a: what is meant by demographic transition, explain the theory. 
b: explain the potential dimensions of a population explosion, specifically in a country like Pakistan. 
4) write short notes on any three of the following, 
drug abuse , ruralhealth problems, 
principals of occupational hazards prevention 
G.O.B.I.F.F.F 
5) write short notes on any three of the following. 
mean median and mode. 
noise pollution 
vitamin B1 and vitamin C. 
stress and anxiety. 
6) write short notes on any three of the following. 
major killer diseases of childern in pakistan 
components of primary health care 
smoking and health 
screening tests 
7) write short notes on any three of the following 
function of management information systems 
preservation of milk 
histogram, 
delinquency 
SUPPLY 1998 
COMMUNITY MEDICINE 
1) A; give an account ofprincipal factors in the spread of malaria. 
b: why malaria eradication programme failed in pakistan? 
2) write short notes on any three of the following 
pneumonic plague 
population pyramid 
pollution and health 
principles of primary health care 
3) describe epidemiology ,prevention and control of tuberculosis. 
4) wriet short notes on any three of the following 
prevention of AIDS. 
zoonosis 
define incidence, and use of incidence 
presumptive coliform test. 
5) write short notes on any three of following. 
cone of filtration of a well and its importance 
green house effect 
role of vitamin A & D 
time prevalence and period prevalence 
6) what do u understand by safe motherhood ? 
b: describe the essential components of a good safe motherhood service 
7) what is contraception classify the contraceptive methods available in pakistan 
b: name the common side effects and complications of I.U.C.D`s .


----------



## Majid

3rd Professionaal Annual Examination 2004. 
Paper:Special Pathology 
Time allowed:3 Hours Total Marks:100 
Attempt Any Five Questions.All Questions Carry equal Marks. 


Q1 a: Describe briefly pathogenesis , morphology and complications of infective endocarditis. 
bescribe briefly pathogenesis,histological findings and clinical features of Goodpasteur Syndrome. 


Q2 a: Describe Briefly etiology ,pathogenesis,morpholoical features and complications of Pneumonias. 
b: Discuss possibel mechanism(s) of essential Hyprtension. 

Q3 a:Clasify tumors of the ovary.Describe Kruckenburg tumor in detail. 
b: Write a Short note on Choriocarcinoma. 

Q4 aecribe briefly the mechamism of formation of conjugated bilirubin. 
Enumerate causes of jaundice.How will you differentiate obstructive jaundice from non-obstructive one with the help of laboratory tests? 
bescribe Morphology of papillary carcinoma of Thyroid gland. 

Q5 a:Enumerate causes of microcytic hypochromic anemias.Describe microscopic findings in peripheral blood and bone marrow in them. 

Q6: Write Short Notes On: 
(a)Paget's Dieseas of the breast. 
(b)Osteosarcoma 
?Thrombocytopenia 
Q7 Write Short Notes On: 
(a)Inflammatory Bowels Disease 
(b)Giant Cell Tumor Of the Bone 
?Panacinar Emphysema


----------



## purpleprism

wow...i know this is in the beginning stages but maybe we could come up with a better way to do this. try posting each paper separately or have subsections for different subjects...#yes


----------



## maik7upurz

rubina said:


> wow...i know this is in the beginning stages but maybe we could come up with a better way to do this. try posting each paper separately or have subsections for different subjects...#yes


Damn yah. There should be seperate sections for each university, ie UHS, Shifa/Bahria, Peshawar, KE etc and then listed by year-annual/supple.


----------



## miss_nickless

*sample papers*

wow...the questions were gr8.butcan anybody here show us sample entrance test papers......... im in pre-med rite now and would luv it if someone could give that...chao


----------

